# IN-telegence -> 1."Mahnung"



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

Hallo,

Im Juni/Juli fing ich mir einen der beliebten Dialer von IN-telegence ein; die Verbindung stand nur 24 Sekunden, da ich den Verbindungsunterbruch bemerkte und die bestehende Verbindung trennte.

Für diese 24 Sekunden wollten die bzw. wollen die 68,92 € haben, natürlich wurde sofort Einspruch eingelegt und die Telekom machte das sogar ohne murren.
Ich dachte es wäre geklärt, da kein Brief oder Anruf kam, aber jetzt kam die 1. "Mahnung"! Nun sollen sogar 79,95 € bezahlt werden, das somit evtl. der Anschluss gesperrt werden kann?! (Ab 75 € Verzug soll das ja gehen)

Was nun? Bezahlen will ich das nicht weil es einfach mal Abzocke ist und für 24 Sekunden 68,92 € bezahlen zu sollen ist ja wohl mal Sittenwidrig!

Auf welche Gesetze kann ich mich nun beziehen bzw. was soll ich machen?


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

*Unverbindliche Hinweise*

1.) Um welchen Dialer geht es genau?

2.) Wer hat eine Mahnung geschickt? Die Telekom oder der Anbieter?
Sofern der unstrittige Betrag (Mehrwertsteuer nicht vergessen!) nachweislich an Telekom bezahlt und ihr dies auch deutlich mitgeteilt wurde, wird der Anschluss nicht gesperrt.

3.) Hinweise für Geschädigte gibt es zB bei:

www.dialerschutz.de
www.dialerhilfe.de
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/wastun.htm

Auch die Postings von "Der Jurist" sind eine Quelle für viele Musterschreiben und wichtige Hinweise.

Auch eine Rücksprache mit der zuständigen Verbraucherzentrale bzw. einer Rechtsschutzversicherung sofern vorhanden wäre dringend anzuraten.


----------



## Der Genervte (13 November 2003)

In Ergänzung zu GAST:
Anhand der Summe nehme ich mal an, das es auch Mainpean ist - sollte auf der Mahnung von In-telegence stehen.

Mainpean ist durch Herrn Richter in diesem Forum vertreten. Er hat zugesagt, derartige Forderungen zu prüfen und 'kulant' zurück zu nehmen.

Überprüfe bitte GENAU, ob es sich um einen Mainpeandialer handelt. Wenn ja, dann schreibe eine Mail an Herrn Richter (siehe Fallbeschreibung Der Genervte: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3183&start=315)

Dann sollte es sich bei Dir auch erledigt haben - hoffentlich.


----------



## Der Fuchs (14 November 2003)

Danke erstmal, der fall ist der gleiche wie bei dir/ihnen Der Genervte, sogar am selben tag...

Ich find den Herr Richter bloß net... *PM-schreib*


----------



## Der Jurist (14 November 2003)

@ Der Fuchs

Als ersten Schritt empfehle ich:


http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html

Dort vor allem der Rechnung widersprechen und genau angeben welcher Betrag gezahlt wird und welcher nicht, da sonst anteilig auf alle Rechnungsposten verteilt wird:

Vgl. § 15 Abs. 2 TKV

(2) Begleicht der Kunde die Rechnung nur teilweise, ist, soweit nichts anderes vereinbart ist, im Zweifel davon auszugehen, dass die Zahlung auf die Forderungen der einzelnen Anbieter entsprechend ihrem Anteil an der Gesamtforderung erfolgt.

Musterschreiben für den Widerspruch findest Du unter: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html

Den Widerspruch nicht nur dem Rechnungssteller (Telekom, Arcor usw.) sondern auch den Dienstanbieter übermitteln, wenn deren Anschrift aus der Rechnung hervorgeht. Dabei musst Du beachten, dass Du im Streitfall den Zugang des Widerspruchs beweisen musst. Deshalb dieses Schreiben als Einschreiben mit Rückschein senden. Normaler Brief und Fax geht auch, wenn Du von Deinen Faxgeräte auf der ersten verkleinerten Seite des Schreibens den Sendebericht ausgedruckt bekommst. Ein „normales“ Faxjournal ist nicht als Beweis geeignet.


Zum Problem Einzelverbindungsnachweis und Vorlage des Prüfprotokoll gemäß § 16 TKV:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3135


Zur Registrierung und ihrer rechtlichen Bedeutung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3123


Einen ganz konkreten Fall mit vielen Musterschreiben findet man unter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 – kostet aber etwas Zeit.

Wichtig ist dann noch die Beweislastumkehr im Forum unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545

Die Beweislastumkehr ist notwendig, weil die Mehrwertdienstanbieter sich auf den Standpunkt stellen, dass mit der Einwahl ein Vertrag geschlossen sei und ihr Dialer sich niemals automatisch einwählen würde.


----------



## Der Genervte (14 November 2003)

@Fuchs
Sorry, der Weg, den 'Der Jurist' beschrieben hat, ist der Richtige !

Denn das sind für Dich erst einmal die wichtigen Schritte, um Dich selbst abzusichern.
Erst danach die Mail an Mainpean.


----------



## Der Fuchs (15 Dezember 2003)

Ich habe Herr Richter angeschrieben, jedoch kam keine Antwort und es nix passiert.

Als ich heut nach hause klam lag eine Mahnung von acoreus im Briefkasten. Ich solle doch die
Hauptforderung 79,95 EUR
Gebühren gemäß §§ 280, 286 BGB 25 EUR
Auslagen gemäß §§280, 286 BGB 2,5 EUR
Gesamt 107,45 EUR 
innerhalb 10 Tagen Zahlen.

Ich weiß echt nicht was die sich erlaben, das ist doch nicht Korrekt, das ist meiner Meinung nach Sittenwidrig, für eine Verbindung von ein paar Sekunden, über 70 EUR zu Zahlen!

Was nun?


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Dezember 2003)

@ Der Fuchs

Gehe auf http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=31649#31649


----------



## johinos (15 Dezember 2003)

Der Fuchs schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Herr Richter angeschrieben, jedoch kam keine Antwort und es nix passiert.


 Wann geschrieben? Ein paar Tage dauert's schon.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Dezember 2003)

johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fuchs schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der hat wahrscheinlich andere Sorgen mit seinen 400000 nicht registrierten Dialern, 
der letzte  Stand der RegTP Datenbank lag bei  deutlich unter 1000 registrierten und 
damit legalen Dialern (und die sind nur zum geringen Teil von MP) sofern sie der Überprüfung
 der Registrierungsvorraussetzungen standhalten. 

Seit dem 2.Dezember kein Posting mehr hier im Forum von MP....
cp


----------



## johinos (15 Dezember 2003)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Der hat wahrscheinlich andere Sorgen mit seinen 400000 nicht registrierten Dialern, der letzte  Stand der RegTP Datenbank lag bei  deutlich unter 1000 registrierten und damit legalen Dialern (und die sind nur zum geringen Teil von MP) sofern sie der Überprüfung
> der Registrierungsvorraussetzungen standhalten.
> Seit dem 2.Dezember kein Posting mehr hier im Forum von MP....
> cp


 Wenn mein Eindruck vom Querlesen nicht täuscht, werden die 20-Sekunden-Einwahlen storniert, die langen wohl nicht.


----------



## johinos (15 Dezember 2003)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Der hat wahrscheinlich andere Sorgen mit seinen 400000 nicht registrierten Dialern, der letzte  Stand der RegTP Datenbank lag bei  deutlich unter 1000 registrierten und damit legalen Dialern (und die sind nur zum geringen Teil von MP) sofern sie der Überprüfung der Registrierungsvorraussetzungen standhalten.


 Und dann das: Short Link 
(14.12., 17:01, haudraufundschluss)
Ein Dialer registriert - der Rest nach altem Schema im Huckepack?

*[Virenscanner: URL gekürzt]*


----------



## Der Fuchs (16 Dezember 2003)

Ich habe am 26.11 eine Mail geschrieben, also schon ein weilchen her... und bis heute keine Antwort :/



Und durchkommen dürften die ja auch nicht, oder? Das ist doch einfachmal Wucher, für 24 Sekunden 68,92 €, die dann noch ohne Begründung auf 75 € erhöt wurde.

Am liebsten würd ich da hingehen und....  :evil:


----------

